# Southerner's Represent!!



## Missy (Nov 13, 2003)

So who else is from the South? I live in Memphis. I don't think I've seen any other Tennessean's around here but I could be wrong.

So where ya'll from? 

:banana


----------



## americanguy (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Missy,
Im from Greenville, SC which is in the north west part of the state. I wish people would be willing to travel we could get a gathering started


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I lived in Memphis (Cordova) for a short time! Loved it!


----------



## androgyne (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm new, but I'm from Cleveland, Tennessee. (near Chattanooga) I was going to school in Memphis last year, but issues related to my anxiety and depression took care of that for me, so I won't be going back.


----------



## paxil (Aug 4, 2005)

War Eagle![/b]


----------



## TriodeGuy (Nov 22, 2003)

Roll Tide


----------



## Missy (Nov 13, 2003)

hema said:


> I lived in Memphis (Cordova) for a short time! Loved it!


Cool! I live in Bartlett.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh, Wow........."Right around the corner" What's going on in German Town? I lived on Wirely (I can say that now, I'm not there!)


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Missy,

Hey there! I used to live in Bartlett! I'm up in Ohio now. Still have family in the Memphis area though.


----------



## whymusti (Apr 25, 2004)

*Nashville here*

I live in Nashville (or actually just outside town) but I grew up in Memphis.

Go Tigers Go!


----------



## Missy (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Nashville here*



whymusti said:


> Go Tigers Go!


 :lol :banana :banana


----------



## sensitiveboy (Jun 21, 2005)

i'm in Atlanta a.k.a NYC of the south.


----------



## nicole17 (Aug 11, 2005)

What's up from Columbia, South Cac


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm from Atlanta, went to school in Greenville, SC, and am now in Colorado. Quite a journey so far.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Myrtle Beach


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I live in middle Tennessee, like an hour and a half from Nashville.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i suppose i count as a 'southerner' right now. i'm from new england though, and i really don't like living here, no offense meant, i just miss where i grew up, fall leaves, snow, the ocean. i hope to move back soon.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Does Virginia still count as the South?
I like sweet tea also...
I'm in Fredericksburg.


----------



## StarGazingLilyGirl (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm in asheville, NC


----------



## MrShow (Nov 17, 2003)

FreeSoul said:


> Does Virginia still count as the South?
> I like sweet tea also...


Ya I think so FreeSoul. I think there is a large group of people from the south on this board, it would be awesome if we were able to have a gathering. A straight up southern style sas gathering. :banana


----------



## Charles (Jan 15, 2006)

:banana Anderson, South carolina


----------



## Korie2006 (Feb 5, 2006)

MISSISSIPPI!


----------



## punkin (Jun 28, 2005)

??/////////


----------



## silentvoid (Jan 12, 2006)

Northeastern GA.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Southern Mississippi, y'all.


----------



## EgoLost (Feb 5, 2006)

NE Florida


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Austin, Texas

The south will rise again


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## Solstice 67 (Feb 7, 2006)

I was born in, and parents still live in, Knoxville TN. I'm there most summers.


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

I almost went to school in Knoxville (you know the UT) but I couldn't leave Atlanta (and they gave me crap financial aid)!!

Wooohoo let's party in the A-town!! Yes? No?


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells (Mar 12, 2005)

Nashville,TN


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I reside in the southern United States.


----------



## Kristen930 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm in Chattanooga, TN!


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

Arkansas, although I'll be at school in Nashville in the fall.


----------



## harlem06 (Apr 4, 2006)

North Carolinian born and raised


----------



## harlem06 (Apr 4, 2006)

North Carolinian born and raised


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Mississippi here.


----------



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

I live in boring *** Alabama.


----------

